# Got pernission from the "boss" for the new tank, but..



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*please delete*

Please delete

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

sig said:


> the permission was given for 120G 48x24x24, but no sump allowed.  (Chris, I remember, what you told me last FridaY)


I'd work on convincing her to let you get a sump and hold off on the tank...like I said, you will regret it!

There are ways to make a sump system almost dead silent, just pick the proper equipment!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wrong question

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

